# Rod eye repairs needed.



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm looking for someone that can replace eyes on a couple on penn rods that I have. 

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good question...I have 7 rods needing eyes myself.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not many want the work. Guys get angry when they find out the labor & material to replace a couple of guides is worth more than the rod, which sometimes is the case.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where are you located? UncleMilty7 is right but if you want to pay I will do the work


----------



## jimbofisher (Jul 4, 2014)

I can replace your guides. either you can provide the eyes or I can buy them. Depending on the eyes they could cost up to 40-50 bucks each. message me for pricing. Thanks!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea this is the case here the rods aren't even worth $50 to $60. Soooo guess they won't be getting fixed.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do the Walmart rod tip repair with hot glue if that's your issue.

I'm fixing a few eyes of mine today. The little plastic eyes have come out. And the metal ring seems to fray my line a little. I'm going to autozone to buy some clear epoxy. I'm gonna use a little small paint brush like you would paint finger nails with and use it to paint on the epoxy around the eye to smooth it out. I might have to keep spinning the rod with my hands until the five minute epoxy dries. I think this will fix the inexpensive rods that I have.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

